
Ask HN: What happened to stockfighter.io? - roblabla
Hey HN,
Anyone knows what happened to stockfighter.io ? It looks like it&#x27;s been down for at least a few weeks now :(. I was planning on playing the Jailbreak levels.<p>Is there anyone with some inside knowledge of StarFighter about what&#x27;s going on ? Is the website down forever ?
======
mtmail
I assume you mean starfighter, not stockfighter. It's closed or in the process
of closing.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12415786](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12415786)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12464647](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12464647)

------
chinese_dan
Patrick took a job at Stripe and shut the site down. My personal opinion is
that the the site was over-complicated and he never actually figured out a
good model for making money before the developer in him created an uber-
complicated platform.

It also had lots of scaling issues. I tried it a few time and there were
frequent errors/downtime. Something that made me not want to use it again. For
a potential employer? It's even worse.

It's also a little disappointing that he took a job at a corporation, when he
was looked up to in this community as someone that 'made it' with their own
company.

